# Groupware bzw. Kalender und Kontakt Funktion



## Stone (8. Okt. 2011)

Hallo.

Ich verwende ISP-Config 3 auf zwei Systemen und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit und möchte diese weiter nutzen.

Ich würde aber gerne die Mailfunktion erweitern. Ich stelle mir eben vor Kalender und Kontakte und das am bessten auch mit dem Handy zu synchronisieren. Ähnlich wie zB. ein MS-Exchange Server.

Das ganze soll aber eben OpenSource sein und eben gratis 
Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn die typischen Dienste verwendet werden wie Postfix, Courier, Amavis usw....

Kennt jemand so etwas das man mit der ISP-Config betreiben kann?

Wenn nicht würde ich auch so weit gehen das ich die Mailverwaltung nicht mehr in der ISP-Config machen sondern dann halt extra.

Kann mir hier wer Tips geben was zu empfehlen ist?
Ich habe mir schon einmal kurz Sogo angesehen und laut dem was auf der Webseite steht dürfte dies interessant sein. Bin aber für weitere Vorschläge sehr dankbar.

Danke.


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2011)

Das geht z.b. Mit tine 2.0. Die software läuft ptoblemlos unter ispconfig 3.


----------



## Stone (9. Okt. 2011)

Werde Tine einmal testen.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich hier.
Ist Tine genau so wie das Sogo das eine "Platform" anbietet und man dort dann den den IMAP Server inkl. Username und Passwort angibt?

Das stört mich ein wenig an Sogo. Weil dann hat jeder Benutzer einen Zugang zum Mailserver und noch einen extra Zugang zum Sogo. Ich hätte das gerne alles mit dem gleichen Usernamen und Passwort das weniger Verwirrung entsteht...

Danke.


----------



## Stone (10. Okt. 2011)

Hab mir Tine jetzt angesehen.

Ist nicht schlecht aber nicht ganz so wie ich es mir wünsche.
Tine ist halt wieder eine Oberfläche die komplett eigenständig ist und nichts mit der DB von der ISP-Config zu tun hat. 

Damit haben die Benutzer wieder zwei Logins usw..

Ich denke es wäre besser die Mailfunktion nicht in der ISP-Config zu administrieren sondern einen eigenen Mailserver dafür zu machen.

Ich habe mir gestern noch Zarafa angesehen. Dies würde schon so ca. in die Richtung gehen jedoch habe ich gesehen das bei der Community-Version nur drei Outlook-Clients gleichzeitig arbeiten dürfen.
Dies ist ein Problem.

Kennt jemand noch eine bessere Lösung?
Wichtig wären mir diese Punkte:
* Mail (wenn möglich mit Postfix und Courier)
* Kalender funktion mit Termineinladungen...
* Adressbuch (kein LDAP sondern rein auf MySQL)
* Outlook Anbindung
* Sync fürs Handy.

Zimbra ist mir noch ein Begriff jedoch so was ich gesehen habe wird bei der Community-Version das Synchronisieren übers Handy nicht erlaubt.

Freue mich über jeden Vorschlag.

Danke.


----------



## Quest (12. Okt. 2011)

Ich sehe das an sich ähnlich wie du.
Momentan stelle ich meinen Kunden nur Roundcube als Webmailer zur Verfügung, Tine läuft in einer privaten Installation für mich.
Ich würde etwas wie Tine aber auch gerne allen meinen Kunden zur Verfügung stellen.
Dieses System müsste allerdings die User am Imap-Server authentifizieren können (das kann Tine glaub ich sogar) und für die verfügbaren Benutzer die angelegten Mail-Accounts der jeweiligen Domain aus ISP3 abrufen. 
Leider habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden, womit sich das umsätzen lässt.

@Horfic: Falls du zufällig gerade mal im deutschen Forum unterwegs bist, wäre das nicht eine Herausforderung für dich hier ein Plugin z.B. für Tine zu schreiben?
Ich denke dass es dafür auch Interessenten gibt wenn du es kostenpflichtig anbietest.


----------



## Stone (12. Okt. 2011)

@Quest:

Ich habe mir gestern noch einmal Sogo angesehen. Dies macht mir fast noch einen besseren eindruck. Im google findet man auch schon leute die versucht haben Sogo an die ISP-Config anzubinden. 
ISPconfig3 + Sogo ? - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Jedoch habe ich leider noch keine genaue Lösung dort raus lesen können.

So etwas in der richtung wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## win_tho (1. Nov. 2011)

Habe auch schon mehrere Stunden nach so etwas gesucht. Einen Super Eindruck macht "Group Office". Bietet allerdings wieder nur in der professional Version eine SyncML Schnittstelle an. Dafür kostet diese nur einmalig. 

Was ich noch nicht genau geschaut habe ist, ob man diese Lizenz dann auch für verschiedene Domains nutzen kann. Falls ja, würde es sich ja bei einer gewissen Anzahl an Kunden wieder rechnen. Allerdings ist es natürlich auch wieder eine eigenständige Plattform. Wobei eine komplette Integration einer Groupware in ISPConfig vermutlich auch nicht die beste Wahl ist. Solange zumindest die Authentifizierung gegen einen IMAP Server stattfindet, geht das ja noch. Ganz um die Administration der Accounts in der Grupware wird man wohl nicht drumherumkommen.


----------



## FlobbyDisk (2. Nov. 2011)

Hi,
hatte in dem erwähnten thread auch gepostet, bin aber auch noch nicht weiter,
verwende aber inzwischen in mehreren Instalationen Sogo erfolgreich...

das "schöne" an Sogo ist dass es sich für mail eben auf schon vorhandene strukturen aufsetzen lässt, man muss nur die benutzerauthentifizerung in sogo anpassen... 

ein problem dabei ist die passwortverschlüsselung bzw hash in der ispconfig datenbank, sogo kann bei mysqlabfrage wohl nur md5...

wenn man also sogo den passwort-algorithmus von ispconfig "beibringt" könnte man sich direkt über eine mysql-view an die ispconfig-db hängen um die benutzer zu authentifizieren....

mit ispconfig 3.0.4 sind wohl neue beispiele für das remoteframework dabei, das wollte ich mir  mal anschaun, evtl geht damit was....


mFg
FlO


----------



## Stone (2. Nov. 2011)

Falls du bei diesem Thema weiter kommst bitte melde dich. Ich bin sehr interessiert daran.

Danke.


----------



## FlobbyDisk (3. Nov. 2011)

hab mich mal durch die aktuellste sogo install-doku "gequält"
dort ist sha als passwordalgorithmus aufgeführt, siehe auch 0001014: Feature request: MySQL SHA1 password hashing for user auth source - SOGo - BTS

ich weiss leider nicht ob das sha mit der hash methode die in ispconfig für die mailuser verwendet wird kompatibel ist... 

sogo braucht die folgenden daten in einer mysqlview zum authentifizieren:


c_uid - will be used for authentication – it's the username or username@domain.tld)
c_name - which can be identical to c_uid – will be used to uniquely identify entries
c_password – password of the user, plain-text, md5 or sha encoded for now
c_cn - the user's common name – such as “John Doe”
mail – the user's mail address

aus der tabelle mail_user in dbispconfig sollte

mail als c_uid, c_name, mail
password als c_password
name als c_cn
verwendet werden können...
vielleicht mailuser_id als c_name ...

evtl kann jemand eine mysql view zusammen bauen die das liefert, bin in mysql nicht so bewandert....

mFg
FlO


----------



## Stone (3. Nov. 2011)

Eine Sache fällt mir hier aber auf.
Du schreibst:

c_password – password of the user, plain-text, md5 or sha encoded for now

Also kann Sogo ja md5 und die ISPConfig verwendet ja auch md5 oder?


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2011)

ISPConfig verwendet crypt-md5 mit salt, also die Verschlüsselung die Linux auch für Passworte in /etc/passwd einsetzt. Das ist also kein "plain" md5.


----------



## Stone (14. Nov. 2011)

Mh..

Damit ist es mit einer MySQL View nicht mehr getan ;-)


----------

